# Intro to M&P: Worth it?



## Spooky (Dec 4, 2010)

Howdy folks-

My wife is hugely into soaps.  She buy from several different makers, on top of what she gets from Lush.  To say the least, she has strong opinions on what makes a quality soap.

With that said, I think she'd get a kick out of making her own soap.  Probably only as a hobby (personal use and gifts), not for resale.  I have a heavy chemistry background and am aware of the different means of making your own soap, but I don't think she'd enjoy using the chemicals involved with CP.  M&P looks a good bit more appropriate.

To my question- assuming you use a good base with M&P, is the quality of the M&P worth the effort?  For someone used to 'excellent' soaps, will M&P be anything but a disappointment? 

Obviously the bulk of the fun is in the making, but if the end product is of low quality it's not worth the investment.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

I think only your wife is going to be able to answer whether it will be a disappointment or not. There's a lot of MP bases out there. I've used WSP's natural bases and they're nice. CP soap is much, much nicer.

Your wife may have to buy some bases and just experiment. You don't have to spend a lot to get a couple of pounds of base.


----------



## Deda (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I have to snicker when I ask:  Why do you consider Lush a high quality soap?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2010)

I've never used any Lush products. What's wrong with the soaps?


----------



## Deda (Dec 4, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with Lush, but to consider them "High Quality"  when the OP is considering if MP is a superior enough product for his wife to be satisfied with is a little ironic.

This is the ingredients in Lush's Honey I Washed the Kids:
# Honey Water (Mel Aqua),
# Propylene Glycol,
# Rapeseed Oil,
# Sunflower Oil,
# Coconut Oil (Brassica napus; Helianthus annuus; Cocos nucifera),
# Water (Aqua),
# Sodium Lauryl Sulfate,
# Sodium Stearate,
# Sodium Hydroxide,
# Perfume,
# Beeswax (Cera alba),
# Sweet Orange Oil (Citrus dulcis),
# Bergamot Oil (Citrus bergamia),
# Aloe Vera Extract (Aloe barbadensis),
# Sodium Chloride,
# Gardenia Extract (Gardenia jasminoides),
# Titanium Dioxide,
# *Limonene,
# *Linalool,
# *Benzyl Benzoate


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2010)

I take it the rapeseed and sunflower are in larger proportions to make the soap cheaper to make and the beeswax and sodium stearate are added to make the bar hard? Am I wrong about this?

Propylene Glycol added as a humectant? Why would you add sodium lauryl sulfate to a bar of soap? Wouldn't the soap be cleansing enough on its own?

Hmm...well, I wouldn't buy it but since Lush is so big; there's obviously a lot of people who do buy it.


----------



## Deda (Dec 4, 2010)

Great marketing.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2010)

Deda said:
			
		

> Great marketing.


    

Should I study their marketing strategies? Oh...but wait...I don't sell.


----------



## HenleyNatural (Dec 4, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Propylene Glycol added as a humectant? Why would you add sodium lauryl sulfate to a bar of soap? Wouldn't the soap be cleansing enough on its own?



I believe propylene glycol is an inexpensive humectant.  Sodium lauryl sulfate creates a nice foam and lather.  It is an ingredient in many shampoos.


----------



## Spooky (Dec 4, 2010)

Alrighty, so that's a lot on Lush, which I don't care about.  Any answers to the question I asked about the quality of M&P versus what might be found at popular e-tailers?

Edited to add: Deda, that's a superb sig.


----------



## Deda (Dec 4, 2010)

It's all a matter of testing to see which product you like best.  What I like someone else may hate.

Try several different formulas and see what works for you (her).

What are your wifes thoughts on this?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 4, 2010)

HenleyNatural said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, but if you have a good soap recipe then I don't believe you would need the propylene glycol or the sodium lauryl sulfate. Basically you see these ingredients in MP not CP. Lush's ingredient list sounds like MP to me. 



			
				Spooky said:
			
		

> Alrighty, so that's a lot on Lush, which I don't care about.  Any answers to the question I asked about the quality of M&P versus what might be found at popular e-tailers?
> 
> Edited to add: Deda, that's a superb sig.



Spooky - 

You'll have to buy some MP bases from different sites and compare them. There are differences in quality. I've used WSP's natural bases and they are nice. (I'm repeating myself here.) 

soapbuddy posted this link awhile back. You might want to check out some of these bases. Only your wife can decide if she likes MP bases or doesn't like them.

http://www.wisterialane.com/Melt-Pour-S ... s_c_1.html


----------



## Spooky (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks much for the thoughts! Like you said earlier, I will be checking out multiple bases. 

Unfortunately, I cant get her thoughts on this as I'd like it to be a surprise fir Christmas! 

I think I'll just give the process a try and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Saltysteele (Dec 4, 2010)

there are plenty of wonderful m&p bases out there, but IMO, they do not hold a candle to cold process soap.

it is not as dangerous as you (and the rest of the non-soaping world) think.  have you ever poured drain cleaner down a drain?

i have never been burned by lye, and so long as you're careful, you won't (or she) either.  a good recipe, and what she thought was good soap before will be nothing but a bad dream  

all you need are some gloves, goggles and a well ventilated area.  i make mine on the stovetop, with the vent fan above.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 6, 2010)

The fun with M&P is that they are so easy to make (no need to cure and wait) - you can also get the translucent base, which (from what I understand) cannot be obtained in CP.
There are loads of starter kits available from all sorts of companies, come which are themed and fun for the holidays.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 6, 2010)

Catmehndi - 

That's a really good suggestion about starter kits.


----------



## Sayuri (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree with the others, trying different bases is the way to go. To get a feel for the quality and if it's what you like.

CP isn't as scary as it sounds and I'm guessing as soon as your wife gets into M&P she'll be dying to give CPing a try too.

The way I see M&P is it's a way to be extremely creative with soap. It has a lot of capabilities and the affects you can get are brilliant in a way that can't always be done with CP.

M&P is definitely the best way to begin and I'm sure your wife will get more of an idea as to what she likes with some experimenting and research - the internet is great for tips etc.


----------



## candice19 (Dec 8, 2010)

The quality of the MP base makes a huge difference.  Compare a cheap base from your local craft store to ones that are highly regarded in the soaping world.

Also... Lush is MP, isn't it?


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 8, 2010)

Spooky said:
			
		

> Alrighty, so that's a lot on Lush, which I don't care about.  Any answers to the question I asked about the quality of M&P versus what might be found at popular e-tailers?
> 
> Edited to add: Deda, that's a superb sig.



I think the point was, if she likes Lush she should like M&P: It's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## TaoJonz (Dec 16, 2010)

Well I do M&P....and have also used CP....both are lovely and somewhat different...but to think M&P is an inferior soap...is just wrong.  I get my base from Wisteria Lane...wonderful, natural bases.  Wonderfully moisturizing, plenty of lather...what else do you want??


----------



## llineb (Dec 18, 2010)

Spooky said:
			
		

> Alrighty, so that's a lot on Lush, which I don't care about.  Any answers to the question I asked about the quality of M&P versus what might be found at popular e-tailers?
> 
> Edited to add: Deda, that's a superb sig.


I like the Hard as Milled soap from Wisteria Lane.  It is a good melt and pour base because it has a great lather and is a hard soap so it lasts longer then some of the other M&P bases.  There are also some great bases on Wholesalesuppliesplus.com
I've tried about every M&P base there is and these are the one's I like the most and use presently.  If you get a good product I believe she will like the soap.
Also a good book to get started is "Melt and Mold Soap Crafting" by Westerman.  
Hope this helps!


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jan 5, 2011)

I LOVE both. CP is chemistry at it's best and is wonderful for your skin. I will NEVER use store bought soap again. M&P is wonderful for my creative side. I can make beautiful soaps instantly. So it depends, you are really comparing apples to oranges.


----------

